# red bud burl



## moondoggie (Mar 23, 2015)

Have a red bud 16" at the base about 3.5' trunk. The power line trimming has butchered it and killed it over the years. Has a ton.of burl's. What do you thing about milling it up/turning? I am most likely cutting it down today. Just curious....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 23, 2015)

I think you mean burl?


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 24, 2015)

Colorful wood inside that tree. Wouldn't mill it ,warps and checks too easily. I 'd try and save it for turning blanks if it isn't rotten in the center. You would still have to seal and dry the wood shortly after cutting it, dries out fast and cracks easily and separates along the rings. Good luck with it.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 24, 2015)

It though you where talking about a person. It think you mean "Redbud Burls".


----------



## moondoggie (Mar 24, 2015)

Ax-man said:


> Colorful wood inside that tree. Wouldn't mill it ,warps and checks too easily. I 'd try and save it for turning blanks if it isn't rotten in the center. You would still have to seal and dry the wood shortly after cutting it, dries out fast and cracks easily and separates along the rings. Good luck with it.


Thanks


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 27, 2015)

This is a little vase I made on the lathe over the weekend for my mother in law for Mother's Day. I'll put an artificial flower or two in it and put a ribbon on it. I must be off my nut because I have never done any thing like this for Mother's day or any other day for that matter.

The vase is made from a piece of Red Bud. Thought some of you guys would like to see what the wood looks like. I am not all that happy with the shape of the vase but the wood is cool looking to me and turns very easily My mother in law won't care ,she likes stuff like this and it keeps my standing in the family as the # 1 son-law. It would be interesting to see a bowl made from Red Bud wood.


----------



## groundup (May 2, 2015)

i would cut it into a cant and let it dry


----------

